# Favorite Fatty Ever



## placebo (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't recall seeing a thread like this before but if it has been done then please feel free to remove mods. 

There have been some very creative and innovative fatties done by the members here over the last few years. So I'm wondering what everyone's most favorite fatty is. What is your "go to" fatty that you know is going to be a crowd pleaser and how do you make it?

So far mine has been rather simple. A breakfast chub with sweated onions and roasted garlic with swiss cheese.

Thanks!


----------



## fire it up (Feb 5, 2010)

I have 2 favorites out of them all.
One is a chub of JD Bold sausage stuffed with marinated mozzarella, garlic, sundried tomatoes and parsley.  The fillings come fresh from a salad/olive bar.
The other was a regular chub stuffed with cheddar cheese, sauted onions and bell peppers and Curley's BBQ sauce, it was delicious!
http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...t=75206&page=2

Just remembered this one, smoked garlic minced and mixed in with a chub of sausage and nothing more...delicious!

Nice thread by the way


----------



## codymcgee (Feb 5, 2010)

I've done maybe 4 or 5 of these and my fav so far is the breakfast fatty.

i used a mix of cheddar and pepper jack cheese with eggs, fried onions with garlic and red pepper and fried potatoes.


----------



## smokeguy (Feb 5, 2010)

There have been several that I really liked, but my favorite still is a blueberry fatty. For us, all those tastes combined just can't be beat...yet!
Here's some pics: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ight=blueberry


----------



## pitrow (Feb 5, 2010)

Mine was a "Banzai" fattie. Although some have pointed out it's not really a fattie since I used ground beef instead of sausage, but who cares...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=65459


----------



## bronxbbq (Feb 5, 2010)

Planning on my first one this weekend. Going to try a chili cheese one and see how it go's.

Bob


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Feb 5, 2010)

The Italian Fatty I made...was so good.


----------



## jerseyhunter (Feb 5, 2010)

Just a simple JD Sausage with peppers, onions and cheddar cheese. No bacon weave.


----------



## the dude abides (Feb 5, 2010)

For me, it's got to be a breakfast fatty. Either one with eggs, cheese, ham, etc. or the apple pancake. Gun to my head...probably the apple pancake. It's a great mix of sweet and savory.

Here's a link to the Ham, Egg and Cheese

and the Apple Pancake version

The Guinea Grinder was darn good. But there's something special about a breakfast fatty. It just seems so natural.


----------



## porkaholic (Feb 5, 2010)

I make a lasagna fatty that is always a pleaser.  Regular JD sausage filled with cooked lasagna noodles, meat sauce, ricotta cheese and shaved parmasan cheese.  Add the bacon and smoke.  When done you cut in 2 inch pieces and place in a pan.  Cover with sauce and top with motzorella cheese.  Into the oven for a few minutes to heat the sauce and melt the cheese.  This is a really good one.


----------



## chainsaw (Feb 5, 2010)

Still experimenting but last weekend rolled out lb. JD hot, rolled a tube of Chorizo on top of it. Center was chopped onion, can of green chilis and a package of cream cheese.


----------



## ismoke (Feb 5, 2010)

My 2 favorite were my "Bratty," done here: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=87534

and a breakfast fatty with pancakes, hashbrowns, syrup, butter, and cheese.  Served with a little syrup on top...yum!


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 5, 2010)

Now I have done mt fair share of fatties and they are really good too. They are simple and the fillings is so up to the minds imaganation too. You can put anything it them and they can feed an army too.
http://s598.photobucket.com/albums/t...urrent=055.jpg
http://s598.photobucket.com/albums/t...t=IMG_0067.jpg
Now theres a couple that I could find and they are so well liked all the guys at work cann't wait for me to show up and bring lunch again.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Feb 5, 2010)

It's really hard to pick a favorite..I reckon the blueberry pancake one could be it....But i did a chili cheese dog fatty once that was out of this world good


----------



## ismoke (Feb 5, 2010)

Do you have a link to this?  If not - please explain.  That sounds phenomenal.


----------



## meateater (Feb 5, 2010)

My favorite so far has been the cheeseburger fatty with cheddar, mushrooms, dill pickle and mustard.


----------

